# Guitars (pic heavy)



## RSPcrazy (Jan 17, 2012)

G,day,

Just wanting to share my other pasion.

GUITARS!!!!

I have 3 acoustics, 1 semi-acoustic, 5 electrics and 1 ukulele.

I am self taught and have been playing guitar for 11 years now. I've also been keeping reptiles for 11 years.

Heres a couple of my guitars.

*Suzuki*, 6 string acoustic
-A rare, high quality guitar, made in Japan
-Priced in the thousands


















*Suzuki Hummingbird*, 12 string acoustic
-A rare, high quality guitar, made in Japan
-Priced in the thousands

















*Yamaha*, 6 string electric
-Guitar itself is nothing special
-Carbon fiber headstock
-Seymour Duncan pickups

















*Samick*, 6 string electric (my first guitar)
-Guitar itself is nothing special
-Carbon fiber headstock
-Custom paint job
-One Gibson humbucker pickup













*Epiphone* *Les Paul *model Gold Top, 6 string electric 
-every part of this guitar has been replaced with original Gibson Les Paul parts
-the guitar itself was made in the gibson custom shop (in other words, it is a Gibson Les Paul Gold Top, it just says Epiphone on the head.)
-Priced in the thousands











*

Fender Stratocaster* Custom shop, 6 string electric (my pride and joy)
-24th or 25th anniversary model
-Nitrocellulose paint (this is the reason why the old guitars sound so good)
-6 digit serial number on back plate (very rare)
-All natural wear on the body and neck
-Priced in the thousands





















I run these guitars through a B52 stealth series valve amp with x2 12" speakers.





Well theres some of mine, now lets see yours.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 17, 2012)

*Ovation* mod. 1111 made in 1968 in the US and *Blade* Cal. Classic


----------



## jahan (Jan 17, 2012)

A couple I just finished doing.One I painted the other I built, a 4 string cigarbox
type.View attachment 234311
View attachment 234312


----------



## RSPcrazy (Jan 17, 2012)

jahan said:


> A couple I just finished doing.One I painted the other I built, a 4 string cigarbox
> type.View attachment 234311
> View attachment 234312



Pics didn't work.


----------



## jahan (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry,don`t know how to fix it.


----------



## Beard (Jan 18, 2012)

No pics of my guitars but they include 

1974 Ibanez Concord Jumbo accoustic
Epiphone Les Paul elec
Epiphone Les Paul, Gothic Studio Edition elec
ESP M207 (7string) elec

Plus a few cheap knock around accoustics and a couple of violins and a didge.

The didge is the real deal, not some touristy knock off.


----------



## mrkos (Jan 18, 2012)

No pics but I just had a left handed Cole Clark fat lady 3 built took 3 months to get it but the smell when I opened the case was worth the wait only a beginner player and it still sounds awesome


----------



## Defective (Jan 18, 2012)

my brother has the only privately owned autographed Steve Vai JEM in South Australia
this is the one
Model: JEM/UV
Finish: White















and this one
ModelTT700 - Destroyer
Finish: Metallic Grey Sunburst


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 18, 2012)

Defective said:


> my brother has the only privately owned autographed Steve Vai JEM in South Australia
> this is the one
> Model: JEM/UV
> Finish: White
> ...


i love the sheets haha 

oh nice guitars too XD


----------



## Defective (Jan 19, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> i love the sheets haha
> 
> oh nice guitars too XD


he's had those sheets and quilt cover since he was 3 or 4.


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice guitars OP. And I freakin love the Jems, such a nice guitar to play. 
I will get some pics up when i get home.

My collections consists of:-

Fender Tex Mex Strat.
BC Rich Beast
Ibanez Prestige RGT42FM
Carvin Custom CT6 with custom routing options.

Takamine 6 string.
Nylon String Classical.

Status 4string Bass w/Carbon Fibre neck

I use ENGL and Line6 heads and 4x12 Line6 cabinet.


And a new question for those reading this thread....

What is on your wishlist??


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 19, 2012)

Brutal sheets! jks
I have been playing for about 22 years.
My main axes are as follows: (will try to upload some pictures when I get home)
ESP - SV 
ESP - Eclipse 
IBANEZ - Prestige RG3120

I have other electrics and acoustics but hardly use them

For my amps I use:
Marshall JCM 2000 DSL 100w heads and matching Marshall Cabinets.

Also have a analogue stomp boxes from boss and digitech as I was using a Rocktron Prophecy pre amp but didn't like the tones.


----------



## Defective (Jan 19, 2012)

my wishlist consists of one bass guitar....Mike Dirnt precision bass with a white star not black!
heres the specs:




*Squire Mike Dirnt Precision Bass main features include:*​
*Body: Agathis*
*Neck: Maple, Thick “C” Shape, Satin Polyurethane Finish*
*Fingerboard: Rosewood, 9.5” Radius (241mm)*
*20 Medium Jumbo Frets*
*1 Split Single-Coil Precision Bass Pickup*
*Controls: Volume, Tone*
*Bridge: Standard 4-Saddle*
*Standard Open-Gear Tuners*
*Chrome Hardware*
*Scale Length 34” (864 mm)*
*Width at Nut 1.6” (40.5 mm)*
*‘51 Headstock Shape*
*‘51 Slab Style Body Top with Sharp Radius*
*‘55 Style Front Arm Contour*
*‘55 Style Pickguard Shape*
*White Dot position Inlays*
*Side Mounted Jack Plate*
*Knurled Chrome Control Knobs*
*Strings: Super 7350M, NPS, p/n 073-7350-006, Gauges: (.045, .065, .085, .105)*


----------



## MathewB (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's my Gibson SG, I use a Vox 100watt






It's the only pic I have but if I were to get another guitar it'd be this:


----------

